

Some AI Koans [Lisp jokes from the old MIT AI Lab] - aston
http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/koans.html

======
aston
A couple more here: <http://www.serve.com/cmtan/buddhism/Lighter/aikoans.html>

Sussman told me that the story about him and Minsky actually happened. Except
the punchline is "It has preconceptions, you just don't know what they are."

